# Opinions on Chadwick's Strong Meat for Hungry Souls (Mark Commentary)



## glorifyinggodinwv (Jan 27, 2010)

Hi Everyone,

I hope this belongs in the Exegetical Forum as opposed to the Gospel forum.

I was wondering if anyone was familiar with Chadwick's volume on Mark. I am doing a sermon series on Mark and have consulted most of the Reformed commentaries, both classic and modern, on Mark in my sermon preparation. Recently came across this volume in my Accordance modules and wondering whether it is worth consulting.

The only biographical material I have located on Chadwick is CCEL: "G. A. Chadwick - (1840-1923), bishop and writer George Alexander Chadwick graduated from Trinity College, Dublin in 1862 and was ordained in 1863. He is best known for his Bible expository. His commentary on The Gospel of Mark in the Expositors Bible is scholarly, insightful, and valuable. Chadwick also published Christ Bearing Witness to Himself, given as the Donelian Lectures for 1879-1879, As One Who Serves, and My Emotional Life in 1883."

I am consulting several solid Reformed commentaries and am wondering if Chadwick's volume is worth consulting in my limited time.

Thanks for any responses.

Blessings,


----------



## glorifyinggodinwv (Jan 28, 2010)

Bump


----------

